# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nje sygjerim..

## e askujt

Do doja te citoja nje postim timin ktu ne forum....



> form shum interesant pa dyshim...
> goxha aktiv dhe familjiar deri diku
> por ajo qe kam ven re eshte qe ka jasht mase shum tema politike , fetare , etnike...
> normalisht kto jan pjese e realitetit , e perditshmerise.....por kur i ndesh me nje intesitet te till ,,, vertet qe te shtojn nje dhimbje koke me teper
> nderkoh qe forumi eshte alternativ argetimi.....dhe nje shperqendrim nga ter problemet e nje dite....


Personalisht do me pelqente qe kur te hyja ne forum , te lexoja me pak tema dramatike ,, e me shum tema te bukura , kurjozitete , informuese ....progrese ....argetuese.....
Me sjellin vertet shum merzi , dhe ndjesi negative.....ngjarje e dukuri qe ndodhin pothuajse perdit ne shqiperi...e qe i degjojm ngado
Mir eshte qe te jemi te informuar , nrm...por cdo gje me mase
Ndaj i sygjeroj antaret qe sjellin lajme & hapin tema.....ti reduktojne pak kto lajme qe sbejn gje tjeter , vecse sic e kam then edhe me siper....te shtojne dhimbjen e kokes...
Ka plot gjera te bukura qe ja vlen ti lexosh , e ti diskutosh .....si   neper bote...ashtu edhe ne Shqiperin tone....
Uroj te mirpritet ky sygjerim...

----------


## Albo

Nese je futur ne forum per tu argetuar, je futur ne vendin e gabuar pasi forumi nuk eshte vend argetimi, dhe ka plot faqe te tjera ne internet ku mund te futesh e argetohesh duke luajtur apo duke vrare kohen kot. Forumi nuk eshte hapur si nje vend argetimi por si nje vend komunikimi dhe diskutimi me qellim qe nga komunikimi dhe diskutimi njerezit mund te shkembejne ide dhe dije me njeri-tjetrin. Dhe nga keto diskutime dhe nga gjithe kjo mori e madhe informacioni ne gjuhen shqipe e akumuluar ne me shume se 1 dekade ne forum, perfitojme te gjithe. Keshtu qe te rekomandoj qe te lexosh e marresh pjese ne diskutimet e forumit, ne menyre qe te mesosh prej tij. Dhe ka shume gjera qe mund te mesosh prej tij.

Forumi ka edhe shume tematika e nenforume te hapura per keto tematika. Ti nuk ke perse i lexon te gjitha nenforumet e tematikat, por mund te zgjedhesh te marresh pjese ne ato nenforume ku ti vete ke interes. Dikujt i pelqen letersia e merr pjese ne ate forum. Dikujt i pelqen te mesoje mbi lajmet me te fundit nga Shqiperia e Kosova. Nje tjetri i pelqen muzika e futet  tek forumi i muzikes. Nje pjeter eshte besimtar e shkruan e lexon ne forumin e komunitetit te tij. Dhe duke qene se forumi ka nje larmi kaq te madhe tematikash, ne vend qe ta bejme forumin sipas shijeve te mia apo te tua, eshte mire qe si une e ti te gjejme vendin tone ne forumet qe na pelqejne. Une per shembull nga 100 forume qe mund te kete forumi mund te ndjek rregullisht 5 prej tyre. Qe do te thote qe une nuk marr pjese rregullisht ne 95 nenforumet e tjera pasi nuk jane me shume ineters. Te njejten gje mund te besh edhe ti.

Dhe ne forum nuk diskutohen vetem "lajmet e mira" diskutohen te gjitha ceshtjet qe anetaret sjellin qe kane te bejne me realitetin shqiptar apo ate boteror. Forumi shqiptar eshte pasqyra e realitetit shqiptar pasi anetaret qe shkruajne ketu jane shqiptare nga mbare bota dhe te gjithe se bashku perbejne realitetin shqiptar. Je i/e lire te hapesh tema ne forum per lajme apo informacione qe ti i konsideron pozitive dhe me interes per te gjithe, per aq kohe sa jane ne gjuhen shqipe.

Albo

----------


## R3nato



----------


## e askujt

> Nese je futur ne forum per tu argetuar, je futur ne vendin e gabuar pasi forumi nuk eshte vend argetimi, dhe ka plot faqe te tjera ne internet ku mund te futesh e argetohesh duke luajtur apo duke vrare kohen kot. Forumi nuk eshte hapur si nje vend argetimi por si nje vend komunikimi dhe diskutimi me qellim qe nga komunikimi dhe diskutimi njerezit mund te shkembejne ide dhe dije me njeri-tjetrin. Dhe nga keto diskutime dhe nga gjithe kjo mori e madhe informacioni ne gjuhen shqipe e akumuluar ne me shume se 1 dekade ne forum, perfitojme te gjithe. Keshtu qe te rekomandoj qe te lexosh e marresh pjese ne diskutimet e forumit, ne menyre qe te mesosh prej tij. Dhe ka shume gjera qe mund te mesosh prej tij.
> 
> Forumi ka edhe shume tematika e nenforume te hapura per keto tematika. Ti nuk ke perse i lexon te gjitha nenforumet e tematikat, por mund te zgjedhesh te marresh pjese ne ato nenforume ku ti vete ke interes. Dikujt i pelqen letersia e merr pjese ne ate forum. Dikujt i pelqen te mesoje mbi lajmet me te fundit nga Shqiperia e Kosova. Nje tjetri i pelqen muzika e futet  tek forumi i muzikes. Nje pjeter eshte besimtar e shkruan e lexon ne forumin e komunitetit te tij. Dhe duke qene se forumi ka nje larmi kaq te madhe tematikash, ne vend qe ta bejme forumin sipas shijeve te mia apo te tua, eshte mire qe si une e ti te gjejme vendin tone ne forumet qe na pelqejne. Une per shembull nga 100 forume qe mund te kete forumi mund te ndjek rregullisht 5 prej tyre. Qe do te thote qe une nuk marr pjese rregullisht ne 95 nenforumet e tjera pasi nuk jane me shume ineters. Te njejten gje mund te besh edhe ti.
> 
> Dhe ne forum nuk diskutohen vetem "lajmet e mira" diskutohen te gjitha ceshtjet qe anetaret sjellin qe kane te bejne me realitetin shqiptar apo ate boteror. Forumi shqiptar eshte pasqyra e realitetit shqiptar pasi anetaret qe shkruajne ketu jane shqiptare nga mbare bota dhe te gjithe se bashku perbejne realitetin shqiptar. Je i/e lire te hapesh tema ne forum per lajme apo informacione qe ti i konsideron pozitive dhe me interes per te gjithe, per aq kohe sa jane ne gjuhen shqipe.
> 
> Albo



Albo ,, perpara se te ktheje kte pergjigje kaq te gjat ( qe ne fakt je lodhur kot , se ske nxjerr asgje ne drite ) ....do kishe ber mire , ta kishe lexuar me vemendje ate qe un kam shkruajtur. 
Nuk eshte nevoja te ma thuash ti , se ku duhet te drejtohem , per tu argetuar.



> te lexoja me pak tema dramatike ,, e me shum tema te bukura , kurjozitete , informuese ....progrese ....argetuese.....


 Mesazhi im ishte i qarte, dhe i referohej forumit shqiptar. Dhe kur thash se cfar do doja un te shihja me shum , nuk thash vetem pjesen e argetimit . Pavarsisht se ti aty je kapur , dhe me je drejtuar me fjali vertet shum fyese. 
Fakti qe jeni me i vjeter ne kte forum ,, nuk u jep te drejten as te ofendoni...e as te shkruani ter arrogance...

Gjykimi juaj , nga ajo qe keni shkruajt me posht , me nenkupton qe jeni vertet shum siperfasor ne llogjikim . Ky sygjerimi im , i dashur Albo , nuk ka te bej drejtperdrejt mbi interesat apo preferencat e mia personale. Sepse vet , i harxhoj a si harxhoj 10 minuta ne dit ne internet. Por per ter antaret ne pergjithesi. Ngado  degjojm lajme politike.....krize etj.... neper media , blogje , faqe te tj interneti... 
Ktu qendron dhe diferenca midis ktyre faqeve qe permenda , dhe nje forumi si F.Shqiptare. 
Un e thash edhe me siper , qe DUHET TE INFORMOHEMI ,, por cdo gje me mase... 
Nejse , nuk dua te riperseris vetveten.
Personit tjeter qe ka shkr te kjo tem , as se marr mundimin ti replikoj.... Komplet femij...

Jam shum e qart ne ate qe ve re , ate qe dua , dhe ate qe kerkoj !!! Megjithate , ky ish nje sygjerim....asgje me teper...

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Albo ,, perpara se te ktheje kte pergjigje kaq te gjat ( qe ne fakt je lodhur kot , se ske nxjerr asgje ne drite ) ....do kishe ber mire , ta kishe lexuar me vemendje ate qe un kam shkruajtur. 
> Nuk eshte nevoja te ma thuash ti , se ku duhet te drejtohem , per tu argetuar.
>  Mesazhi im ishte i qarte, dhe i referohej forumit shqiptar. Dhe kur thash se cfar do doja un te shihja me shum , nuk thash vetem pjesen e argetimit . Pavarsisht se ti aty je kapur , dhe me je drejtuar me fjali vertet shum fyese. 
> Fakti qe jeni me i vjeter ne kte forum ,, nuk u jep te drejten as te ofendoni...e as te shkruani ter arrogance...
> 
> Gjykimi juaj , nga ajo qe keni shkruajt me posht , me nenkupton qe jeni vertet shum siperfasor ne llogjikim . Ky sygjerimi im , i dashur Albo , nuk ka te bej drejtperdrejt mbi interesat apo preferencat e mia personale. Sepse vet , i harxhoj a si harxhoj 10 minuta ne dit ne internet. Por per ter antaret ne pergjithesi. Ngado  degjojm lajme politike.....krize etj.... neper media , blogje , faqe te tj interneti... 
> Ktu qendron dhe diferenca midis ktyre faqeve qe permenda , dhe nje forumi si F.Shqiptare. 
> Un e thash edhe me siper , qe DUHET TE INFORMOHEMI ,, por cdo gje me mase... 
> Nejse , nuk dua te riperseris vetveten.
> ...


Mire se erdhe ne forumin Shqiptar.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sarris

> Nese je futur ne forum per tu argetuar, je futur ne vendin e gabuar pasi forumi nuk eshte vend argetimi, dhe ka plot faqe te tjera ne internet ku mund te futesh e argetohesh duke luajtur apo duke vrare kohen kot. Forumi nuk eshte hapur si nje vend argetimi por si nje vend komunikimi dhe diskutimi me qellim qe nga komunikimi dhe diskutimi njerezit mund te shkembejne ide dhe dije me njeri-tjetrin. Dhe nga keto diskutime dhe nga gjithe kjo mori e madhe informacioni ne gjuhen shqipe e akumuluar ne me shume se 1 dekade ne forum, perfitojme te gjithe. Keshtu qe te rekomandoj qe te lexosh e marresh pjese ne diskutimet e forumit, ne menyre qe te mesosh prej tij. Dhe ka shume gjera qe mund te mesosh prej tij.
> 
> Forumi ka edhe shume tematika e nenforume te hapura per keto tematika. Ti nuk ke perse i lexon te gjitha nenforumet e tematikat, por mund te zgjedhesh te marresh pjese ne ato nenforume ku ti vete ke interes. Dikujt i pelqen letersia e merr pjese ne ate forum. Dikujt i pelqen te mesoje mbi lajmet me te fundit nga Shqiperia e Kosova. Nje tjetri i pelqen muzika e futet  tek forumi i muzikes. Nje pjeter eshte besimtar e shkruan e lexon ne forumin e komunitetit te tij. Dhe duke qene se forumi ka nje larmi kaq te madhe tematikash, ne vend qe ta bejme forumin sipas shijeve te mia apo te tua, eshte mire qe si une e ti te gjejme vendin tone ne forumet qe na pelqejne. Une per shembull nga 100 forume qe mund te kete forumi mund te ndjek rregullisht 5 prej tyre. Qe do te thote qe une nuk marr pjese rregullisht ne 95 nenforumet e tjera pasi nuk jane me shume ineters. Te njejten gje mund te besh edhe ti.
> 
> Dhe ne forum nuk diskutohen vetem "lajmet e mira" diskutohen te gjitha ceshtjet qe anetaret sjellin qe kane te bejne me realitetin shqiptar apo ate boteror. Forumi shqiptar eshte pasqyra e realitetit shqiptar pasi anetaret qe shkruajne ketu jane shqiptare nga mbare bota dhe te gjithe se bashku perbejne realitetin shqiptar. Je i/e lire te hapesh tema ne forum per lajme apo informacione qe ti i konsideron pozitive dhe me interes per te gjithe, per aq kohe sa jane ne gjuhen shqipe.
> 
> Albo


Albo, pse nuk marrim njoftime kur dikush na pergjigjet te ndonj tem, kur ka postime te reja te ndonj tem tjeter, kur dikush na faleminderon?
Disi si fejsbuku, por do ta rriste interesimin tej mase per forumin...

----------

